# Baddest beach fishing truck in the world



## Blue Streak Fabrication (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I definitely believe that I just finished building the coolest fishing rig ever. Troy, from HammerHead Adventures brought us this deuce and a half and wanted the steel bed removed and replaced by an aluminum one and wanted a top deck with rod holders. There was a bit more direction given, however, he pretty much told me that I'm the fabricator and to use my artistic direction.

First we built the bed



















Then put it on the truck and added the corners










From there it just went like clockwork.























































The entire thing is waterproof and will be getting insulated and climate controlled (not by us). Also there are going to be bunks in the space above the cab and a shower and toilet. The top is all hinging and folds down to make it under 13'4" and can all be set up by one person in about 3 minutes.

It was a blast to build, but after 6 weeks of working on it I am glad to be done.


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats an awsome rig!


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

That really is a cool setup. The folding rails on the top are a very nice touch.
Well done.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Man. Very impressive. Troy will make a stop for diesel and beer... and then won't be seen again for days. He'll show back up sunburned, fishy and with a far-a-way stare that the rest of us won't really understand.

Nice work.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Freaking awesome!! I'm a big fan of Dueces.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Dude! I can see an entire summer on the beach in that thing. Nice job!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

wow!


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

Amazing<


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

one of a kind for sure, excellent


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

My a dream rig... Fish rig to the max!!!!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

wow!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats too awesome! I thought my jeep was bad.


-mac-


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Man that's a rolling beach holiday inn!Badass!


----------



## captfrankie (Apr 2, 2006)

*Nice Rig*

Nice rig. Things have come along way in 25 years. This was the rig of the 80's.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Major cred! Will we see this thing at Sharkathon this year?


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 10, 2005)

That is a cool rig. The only thing I didn't see in the pics is cup holders. Have to have a place to set your drink. Might add some and even make them insulated!!!


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

That is Awesome!!!!! Nice rig for sure, But i bet it cost a grip!!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Woah. and woah !


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Now THAT is a serious fisherman!! That thing friggin ROCKS!!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

holy he!!

awesome...


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

wow nice work!!


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Question??*

That is a cool looking rig...Is there a winch on this duce???? 
Under most conditions the truck will do just fine...But if it ever
sticks....w/o a winch it will cost a ton of $$$ to get it out...
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Blue Streak Fabrication (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey thanks for all the compliments guys I'm stoked at how it turned out. Also the owner has 4 diesel trucks on 38's one of which has a huge winch in case it's ever needed.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

That's taking surf fishing serious. As a teenager and on into my twenties my dream machine was getting a Frito delivery truck or now would be a UPS type truck. Folding beds and AC with a generator on the rear. Platform the roof and just enjoy. Come to think about it I still would like that.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

johnmyjohn said:


> That's taking surf fishing serious. As a teenager and on into my twenties my dream machine was getting a Frito delivery truck or now would be a UPS type truck. Folding beds and AC with a generator on the rear. Platform the roof and just enjoy. Come to think about it I still would like that.


Shoot ... I would like to see someone build that.


----------

